# 55 Gallon Malawi Set-Up LOTS OF PICS! Dial up beware!



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

I was bored and this is the result 

Please excuse my crappy photos and flashes I am just getting used to my camera and this whole photography thing :lol:

ENJOY!

Loaches! 









Three's a crowd?









A great example of my horrible camera skills, some kind of Demasoni/Camera hyrbid?  









Did you get my good side?









I smell algae wafer?









Let the battle for the wafer commence!









Gotta love him 









My female labs even have a nice behind 









This sneaky son of a gun took forever...









This shot was pure luck, he never comes out this far when I have the camera 









One of the younger females









Female lab









Face shot?









Fully body shot, what a show off...









My 6 inch lab :wink: love this guy!









White top afra, and my Acei's butt









Hey there!









Random  another White Top Afra









IMO the best Demasoni ever  [My prize male]









I guess he's done for the night....









Protecting "territory"









Hope you guys liked them! :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

looks good. do you have a pic of your whole tank. btw how much do your yellow labs and acei run for. and do you have any about 2.5-3"


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Ill upload some pics of the whole tank, in a sec. If you are interested in buying fish just shoot me a PM, but I do not have any for sale at 2.5-3"

EDIT: Here are the tank photos, they're old but I'll probably add more new ones later 





































Here are a few other random pics 

Mr. Yellow lab in all his glory



















Some yellow lab fry at 1"




























PS they have their black bar on the dorsal now


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

How funny I found an old pic of my tank when I started it up about 2.5 years ago. The panty hose was my sad attempt at seeding my tank with gravel from my 20 gallon hahahaha 










PS I am planning a DIY background for my tank, if you have any expertise in this area please send me a PM with some help


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Your tank is simply beautiful, I love what you've done with the lighting.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot, I take a lot of pride in my tank and I hope once I add the background it will look even better!

If anyone has any suggestions let me know!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice! right now i have some demasoni that need to do some growing before they can enter the main tank! How big are those Demasoni?


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

The fry are .5-.75 inches.

The ones in the tank vary from 2.5 - 3.5 inches (males are larger females are smaller)


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Funny pics! Nice set up. I'm sure you already know those clown loaches are going to get way too big for that set up, but I'm sure you already know that.... :wink:


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

FLGirl1977 said:


> Funny pics! Nice set up. I'm sure you already know those clown loaches are going to get way too big for that set up, but I'm sure you already know that.... :wink:


Yep, they're gonna get to 1 foot in a few years, but until then they are fine. They are very slow growers so I'm not too worried. I enjoy having them for the time being. But once they get too large I will end up getting a 125 at the beginning of this year so Happy New Years to them! 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

CichlidLover2 said:


> Thanks a lot, I take a lot of pride in my tank!


I'd be proud too... I really like your tank and your mix of fish... very nice.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hopefully in the future I can get my white tops to breed! They haven't started yet I'm guessing because they're still fairly small.

And if anyone would be able to help me with some questions on making a DIY background please PM me I need all the help I can get


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Great looking Demons, cant wait to snatch some up from ya


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

FishAreFriends said:


> Great looking Demons, cant wait to snatch some up from ya


I only sell the males to you Bryan


----------



## Thorin83 (Dec 23, 2008)

Really nice pics! wow


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like your lighting, what is going on with it?


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Well as far as lighting goes, its jut a normal fluorescent bulb on the left hand side and a 15 watt Actinic from CoraLife on the right hand side. I have another fluorescent to switch out with the Actinic whenever I like, but the Actinic has grown on me


----------

